# Best Place and Time to purchase a Colnago



## GixxerRick (Aug 26, 2003)

Whats the best place to get a good price on a Colnago, and is there any time in the season where the prices drop on these Colnagos, i currently own a dream, and i have to say its the sweetest bike i own since the pinarello, but im in a hunt for a new one, what places do you guys recommended i buy one from? Thanks again


----------



## TNSquared (Apr 30, 2003)

*www.gvhbikes.com*

If you're comfortable with internet purchasing, try gvhbikes.

I've bought two bikes from Gary, the latest a C40 with Record just over $4K. I could be wrong, but I don't think his prices can be beat. And the service is great.

Biggest question might be whether he has your size or not, but if you're not in a big hurry his inventory seems to turn over fairly rapidly. Lots of Pinarellos, too.


----------



## dpower (Jul 24, 2004)

cbike.com had "Colnago end of summer clearance" salesprices posted online last week. Seems like you have to call for a price now, so I do not know if the sale is still applicable. 

C50/Star was (I believe) $3300 plus $59 S&H. At the time they had a number of sizes/colors available too. 

Only better deal I found was going to Mike at Maestro UK. I'm awaiting the email notification that my new frame was sent to Mike...should be within the next 2 weeks or so.

GVH Bikes did have good prices as well and the guy there was very responsive...they just didn't have my size/color preference and did not expect availability in the foreseeable future.

G'luck.


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

Got mine from racycles.com

Phil has everything and is easy to deal with. I chose it because it's within driving distance and I could get it fit and set up (esp. when you pay that much $$). You may want to chose one of the following places that may be close to you in addition to R&A:

cbike.com
competitivecyclist.com
wrenchscience.com

Good luck!


----------



## lpdjshaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Mike at Maestro-uk.com is a pretty good place. He respondes to email right away and can be reached by phone as well. Colnago is said to be raising prices in October.


----------

